# Steam Geschenk-Keys kaufen illegal ?



## DonPotato (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,
Ich möchte mir ein Key für Planetary Annihilation kaufen, will aber keine 30€ ausgeben. Ich hab diese Seite hier gefunden: Planetary Annihilation - Digital Deluxe Commander Bundle Steam Gift - Planetary Annihilation
Dort kaufe ich dann ja ein Gift-Key und keinen Aktivierungscode (bzw. normalen Key). 
So jetzt meine Frage: ich habe gelesen, dass es gegen die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen verstöß , diese Gift-Keys zu kaufen/einzulösen. Stimmt das ? 

Edit: Planetary Annihilation CD Key kaufen - Preisvergleich <-(wenn die Gift-Keys verboten sind) kann ich die Angebote, bei denen bei "Region" nur das Steamsymblol ist, in Betracht ziehen ? (Das sind ja keine Geschenke)

Danke schonmal


----------



## azzih (3. Juni 2015)

Illegal sowieso nicht da du damit gegen kein Gesetz verstößt. Kann höchstens sein das du gegen AGBs verstößt und der Hersteller das entsprechend sanktioniert. Ich weiss nur, dass neuerdings keine Steamgifts aus Asien und Russland mehr möglich sind, bzw. hier halt nicht mehr eingelöst werden können. Steamgifts nutze ich persönlich so gut wie nie, normaler Key ist sicherer.


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2015)

In wenigen Tagen startet doch der Summer Sale bei Steam - ich schätze das auch dein Wunschspiel reduziert angeboten wird. 
Dann bräuchtest du dir um diese Sache keinen Kopf zu machen


----------



## DonPotato (3. Juni 2015)

Oh, hab ich garnicht bemerkt 
\O.O/ Summer Sale \Q.Q/
Da wird meine Wunschliste geleert XD

Danke für die Infos


----------

